# Hi Risk NT Scan results ...scared.....



## li2lmiss

Hi Guys its been a while since i've been on these forums and last time it was a happy time for us but this time not so much ...... a week ago i had my 12 week nt scan and came high risk for DS 1:187 and for Edwards syndrome 1:28......
U/S was good NT measured 1.3 mm , nasal bone was there, babys heart beat 155 bpm so from what i can gather that's all good but my bloods were bad my Hcg was 0.4 and my Papp-a was 0.15 , i really don't understand what those mean and i have to say i've been crying on and off for days......i'm trying to keep strong for my other 2 kids and my husband who's taking this hard..... see this was an ivf pregnancy it took us 3 years to finally get pregnant and this wasn't what we were expecting........ i've got an amnio booked for 2 weeks time , i just don't know how i'm going to survive that long...... is there anyone out there who has been through similar situation, if so please share with me ......


----------



## madmae

I had a 1:5 chance for downs and waited for 4 weeks for an amnio and in the end had to have 2 of them. I won't lie to you the wait was horrendous and emotionally the amnio itself was one of the worst things I have ever done. It wasn't painful, just uncomfortable but just the knowledge of what the risks were and why we were doing it was what made it awful.

I am so, so sorry you're going through this any questions you want to ask I am here for you.


----------



## foxyviola

Li2miss i have been through something similar, a serious problem was picked up on 12 week scan, so I didn't need bloods.
Also waited 4 weeks for an amnio.
Our news wasn't good, if you need to ask anything re Edwards syndrome or amnio please pm me if you want to. I am willing to support in anyway if you need it.
I'm so sorry, it's an awful thing to go through.
I will say though, that I was on google all the time prior to the results and there were so many positive outcomes from bloods that gave bad readings, loads of them.
I know 3 people personally that were high risk for downs and their babies did not have downs. The decisions and the waiting is scary and harrowing.
Here if you need an ear.


----------



## li2lmiss

thank you so much ladies for your reply, i really appreciate it, it hurts me to know that there are others in the same situation as me but in some way its not making me feel alone anymore, lets face it everyone around me never been through this and i see it in their faces they dont know what to say or do..... i dont blame them i wouldn't either.. 
Madmae how did your results go if you dont mind me asking, even before you answer i hope it all went well......

Foxyviola i'm so sorry to hear about your situation, my heart goes out to you, i guess like us it was Edwards Syndrome...... you know till now i never knew it even existed but now i'm bit more educated and it scares me, and all i think about is if it is the worst case scenario how my unborn baby is suffering. I admire you for Surviving this , i realyl don't know if i'll be able to. I always say God gives you what you can Handle but i seriously think God made a mistake in my case i really don't think i'm that Strong.

Thank you once again ladies for coming to me rescue..............your posts helped more than you know.


----------



## foxyviola

Li2lmiss,
I found people didn't know what to say and if they did they couldn't win. Too negative and I wanted to hit them, too positive and I wanted to hit them.
It took a while, but most friends and family were incredible, those that weren't do not matter anymore.
I remember thinking the same thoughts about God and He never let go, never failed me.
I don't regret having my beautiful girl even though it hurts sometimes.
I had never heard of Edwards syndrome either, I learnt so much.
The waiting is agonising, I know.
I'm sorry you are going through this.
The results could still be fine, there is hope.


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Im sorry to hear you go through this, it brings back awful feelings and emotions from my first pregnancy.

We went for our NT scan, and my babies nuchal fold was 13 mm :cry: we had a 1:3 chance for downs syndrome :cry:

I just wanted to let you know that when i went for my cvs, the OB that did the test told me that blood results arent very conclusive, and its mainly the size of the fold that they look at to determine your risk. although bloods help give an accurate result, the nuchal fold is the main indication, and that many things can alter the blood results, like if you were dehydrated at the time you had the bloods taken, the result will be higher, giving you a higher risk.

i hope this helps give you some more positivity - let your LO soak it all up :hugs:


----------



## madmae

li2lmiss said:


> Madmae how did your results go if you dont mind me asking, even before you answer i hope it all went well......


Thank you. We were in the 80% and my little boy is fine. That's one thing the midwife said when she first rang...1 in 5 sounds awful but that I had to remember that we had an 80% chance of being fine.....it does sound much better when you think of it that way.


foxyviola I am sorry for what you went through and you have amazing strength.


----------



## foxyviola

Hope you are doing ok, been thinking about you, have you had amnio yet?


----------



## li2lmiss

foxyviola, thank you for your thought about me, i was doing okay till this morning as its today i'm supposed to get my FISH results.....i survived the waiting time and the amnio, which wasn't as bad as i thought but today on the day of finding out i'm in peaces...... i will update bit later on on how all went......
i'm so scared though more for my baby than for me, i'm a big girl i'll survive but the innocent little being i have inside me doesn't deserve this......anyway i better got kids are about to get up for school and i dont want them to see me cry...... 
thank you once again


----------



## wantagirlnow

I've heard that ivf pregnancies can come up high risk because of the bloodwork so try n stay positive hun. I hope you get good news today but I totally understand how you're feeling xxxx


----------



## foxyviola

My thought are with you today, I remember waiting for my results, it is terrifying.
Stay strong xx


----------



## li2lmiss

a quick update, i called the office and the nurse finally delivered the results as the doctor got called away on an emergency...... i think he felt bad and sorry for her as i kept bothering them all day ....... they are all clear...............he will call me as well so i may find out if its a little boy or girl not that it frankly matters...............i'm over the moon but at the same time it feels unreal as yet.... considering how long we worried that something was wrong i'm thinking it may take as long before i fully accept that everything will be alright.....
Foxyviola, thank you so much for being here for me i shall never forget it .....God bless 
you hun.....xxxxxx


----------



## madmae

That is fantastic news...I am so pleased for you:flower:


----------



## wantagirlnow

Brilliant news!! xxx


----------



## foxyviola

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: what a massive relief! I'm absolutely on :cloud9: for you. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now xxx


----------



## paigeypoo

so glad to hear that you have had a positive outcome. I had my nuchal test done a few days ago, my results were 1:205 for trisomy 21, for me reliefe from worrie it would be much higher (with my last pg it was 1:9 i never had further testing) this time around i am still very concerned but i am too scared to have amnio done. so i will be holding my breath for another 5+ months. your story gives me much hope.


----------

